# Broken Mirror



## scarlettGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Well Gentlemen, it finally happened.

I have been allowing my girlfriend to drive my 04 Torrid Red GTO in order to keep the mileage down as I drive 54 miles to work each way. It was a daring venture which resulted in the death of the passenger side mirror. She was backing out and hit the garage door frame which bent it completely backwards and putting a rather noticeable hole on the back side along with some not so small scratches. 

I am aware of the salvage yard that is out of Ohio that deals with GTO's. However I do not have that website. It was my first thought when this happened. If anyone has any other places to possibly get a used 04 Torrid Red mirror or a pair of good looking after market ones please let me know. 

Thank you all in advance.

I need a beer after all this. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Late Model Auto Recyclers (northeast ohio auto salvage) Late Model auto parts in Northern Ohio


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Ah, accidents happen.

I'd rather replace the mirror than clock 100+ miles a day.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife doesn't like to see me cry so she doesn't drive the GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I won't let anyone drive my GTO and the new wife is pretty pissed about it, But she'll get over it, or I'll get over her.


----------



## scarlettGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

I knew I'd catch some hell for letting her drive it. I just can't put over 100 miles per day on it when it already has waaaaaay more than I would like. 

Thanks for link to the salvage yard. I've already found quite a few mirrors.

If anyone else has any other info to give, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Get a beater for the commute. My daily roundtrip is 27 miles and I put them on an '06 Kia Spectre, which is a great car for that purpose. The GTO stays in the garage. Five years old and still has the new smell.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I won't let anyone drive my GTO and the new wife is pretty pissed about it, But she'll get over it, or I'll get over her.


:lol:

My wife can't drive stick, and I refuse to teach her, so I'm safe on both of my cars. :cool


----------

